# Oxol bottle - how old?



## Fiwi

I found this sea glass bottle on the beach in the Bahamas (Exumas).  It says Oxol on it.  I'm wonding how old it is and what Oxol is.  Was it a type of bleach?

 TIA for your help!


----------



## Poison_Us

As far as I can tell, Oxol was a solvent.  There was a lot of talk about Clorox and Oxol were related in some way, but I think it was in the making of figural elephant bottles.  Anyway, at first look, it's as much info as I can dig up.

 I found an unused advertising stamp that showed it with it's label, but it's not too clear on what the print says...they were calling it a cleanser.

 here is an ebay listing from not too long ago. Didn't sell for much.

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270622926019&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp3907.m570.l1313%26_nkw%3D270622926019%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1


----------



## jays emporium

Those bottles date from the 1930's.  The one on ebay in nice condition sold for 3 bucks.  I guess yours with a chip and severe stain would be worth ???
 If you like it keep that bottle and keep looking there may be older bottles waiting for you.


----------



## Fiwi

Thanks for the info!  I'm not worried about the value.  I just like it b/c it's been weathered so nicely by years in caribbean salt water.


----------



## surfaceone

Hello Melissa,

 Welcome to this place, and thanks for bringing that ocean tumbled Oxol.

 "Oxol is a liquid and is sold in brown bottles. J.L. Prescott
 Company commenced to manufacture the solution in 1927 and first
 placed it upon the market in 1928. It contains a bleaching
 compound and is in fact a chlorinated solution. It acts
 chemically. It is a detergent. Oxol possesses disinfectant
 qualities. Oxol is represented as having a distinct function as a
 deoderant, disinfectant, cleanser and bleacher, and we think that
 this representation is borne out clearly by the evidence." From PROCTER & GAMBLE CO. v. J.L. PRESCOTT CO., 102 F.2d 773 (3rd Cir. 1939)

 From the wrapper:       "
 Oxol, keep one in the  
 bathroom, the other for
 the kitchen and laundry,
 both ready always 
 for any emergency in
 any room, anywhere!

 "Oxol makes clothes
 snowy white, it washes,
 bleaches and removes
 ordinary stains from
 white linen or cotton
 fabrics.

 "Oxol works equally
 well with bar soap,
 flakes or chips.

 "Oxol cleans windows.
 It makes cut glass and
 crystal ware, mirrors,
 china and ordinary
 glassware sparkle like
 new."

 "In the latter part of 1931,
 Prescott began advertising Oxol by radio broadcasts. A typical
 broadcast over Station WABC, upon November 24, 1931, we think
 should be summarized. Early in the broadcast emphasis was laid
 upon the efficacy of Oxol for washing clothes and the fact that
 it would produce suds without rubbing "* * * to make that washing
 snowy white." Reference was made to the brown bottle, to the
 spelling of the word and to the fact that Oxol is neither powder
 nor soap. It was then stated in the broadcast, "When you buy a
 bottle of Oxol, take the label off and send it to the Oxol trio
 in care of this Station, or address your letter to the J.L.
 Prescott Company, Passaic, New Jersey. * * * In return, they will
 send you the gaily colored "Oxol" rag doll that children love. *
 * * And don't forget to send in an Oxol label for one of those
 little Oxol Rag Dolls." Also from.






 "This Oxol doll from 1931 is one of those - Oxol seems to have been a type of cleaner. I love how graphic and bold this doll is! I'd give anything to see it in color - the book says she was printed in red, black and blue." From.






 "Oxol promotional glider (Broadfield Toy Co. circa 1930â€™s)  -  Oxol was a rather nasty cleaning product â€œcontaining lime and acidsâ€ manufactured by the J L  Prescott Co. of Passaic NJ.   The glider was part of a mail-in offer.   It has unusually big wings and an extremely high tail â€¦ so this little glider would have been a nice, stable â€œfloaterâ€ in light winds.   The glider came with its original â€¦ and fragile â€¦ assembly and flight instruction envelope and its associated thick mailing envelope from Oxol." From.


----------



## Fiwi

Thanks for all the great information, SurfaceOne!


----------

